# Misc. tank shots



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

29 gal Pseudocrenilabrus "Biera Gold"










20 gal Ram tank










20 gal Guppies, loaches, cories and clown plecs










29 gal Neo. Brichardi










These are just a few, didn't want to over load anyone. :lol:


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

nice tanks!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Am loving it! What kind of pleco is that in the 2nd pic?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome tanks! I love the gargoyle in the third tank! very cool!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

more, i'm hooked


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone. MalawianPro there are 3 and they are L134 (Leopard Frog Plecs).

I'll post more pics later, the bad thing is I have alot of tanks on a rack and they are turned sideways so they don't work well for pics. I am also in the process of moving all the tanks into the new fish room, so I'll post some more as I have time. 

3 of the tanks shown above are in the living room, there are still 2 more in there that I don't have pics of (yet). A 20 gal long convict tank and a 5.5 gal emperor tetra tank.

Still lots to share but I don't want to over load anyone all at one time.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice i like the ones with the plecs in


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually the first 3 pics all have plecs in the tanks. The first pic has a rhino who will be moved to the 180 when he gets bigger. Second pic has the L134's and the 3rd pic has a coloney of 5 clown plecs.

Thanks for all the nice comments, they are appreciated.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice tanks!! I can't wait to see more, also love the pleco :-D


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i like the ram one most!!!!


----------

